# Apartments



## DanThaMan217 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm from America. Are the apartments there expensive? I plan on moving there when I graduate Bible College and was wondering if there were any nice apartments for me to live in that were good enough as a starter home for me and my future wife?


----------

